

In China, Projects to Make Great Wall Feel Small - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/13/business/international/in-china-projects-to-make-great-wall-feel-small-.html

======
known
[http://www.chacha.com/gallery/6490/15-things-china-doesn-
t-w...](http://www.chacha.com/gallery/6490/15-things-china-doesn-t-want-you-
to-know)

------
laurent123456
I can't imagine what will happen when they run out of funds to maintain this
80 km long tunnel built in the middle of earthquake zones.

------
dnqthao
My first read of the title is "Make Great Firewall Feel Small".

